# Nachteile Gleichstrombremsung bei Asynchronmotor



## dkeipp (23 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

derzeit beschäftigt mich das Thema Bremsen.
Welche Nachteile bringt die Gleichstrombremsung eines Asynchonmotors mit sich?
Der zu bremsende Antrieb hat das Problem das eine große Masse dran hängt und der Umrichter bauartbedingt keinen ausreichend großen Bremswiderstand haben kann (durch betriebsbedingte Verschmutzung an der Anlage kann kein Bremswiderstand außerhalb des Schaltschranks platziert werden, Konvektionsprobleme, ggf. dadurch Brandgefahr)
In diesem Speziellen Fall geht es eigentlich nur um den Not-Halt, der Antrieb muss also nicht periodisch gebremst werden, im normalen Betrieb kann er bei einer Produktionspause als Beispiel auch einfach austrudeln und wird dann vom Umrichter wieder gefangen. Das ist auch derzeit schon so.
Mir geht es hier wirklich ersteinmal darum die Nachteile zu ergründen. Eins ist klar, die Energie muss dann der Motor aufnehmen. Aber das sollte doch vom Energiebetrag nicht mehr sein als bei einem Anlauf, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Klar, der Lüfter dreht sich bei Stillstand nicht, aber wenn es sein muss kann man über einen Fremdlüfter nachdenken.
Ich habe schon versucht beim Hersteller des Umrichters was in Erfahrung zu bringen, da kamen aber keine fundierten Aussagen zustande, deshalb dachte ich mir ich frage mal hier nach einer (Hersteller) unabhängigen Meinung. Mir geht es auch nicht nur um das genannte Beispiel, sondern wirklich um das allgemeine dazu.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben (Gleichstrombremsung), das man auch Mechanisch bremsen kann ist mir auch bewusst ;-)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2019)

Gleichstormbremsen ist bei uns seit Jahrzenten ein Thema, ich finde es eher Umprobelmatisch.
Mann muss nur aufpassen, das man nicht zu Stark bremst, man könnte bei großer Schwungmasse
den Antrieb zerlegen.

Zur zeit sind Peter Bremsgeräte das beste am Markt https://www.peter-electronic.com/de/produkte/bremsgeraete


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juli 2019)

Eigentlich ist dem Beitrag von RN nicht mehr soviel hinzufügen - eines aber vielleicht noch :
Die Gleichstrombremse wirkt natürlich nur solange der Antrieb sich dreht. Beim Stillstand tut sich da nichts mehr. Und bitte auch beachten : so super-schnell steht der Antrieb damit auch nicht (natürlich je nach Schwungmasse) ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## dkeipp (23 Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Rückmeldung. Das ermutigt schonmal einen Versuchsaufbau zu starten


----------



## Kabeläffle (23 Juli 2019)

dkeipp schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile bringt die Gleichstrombremsung eines Asynchonmotors mit sich?


 Der Motor erwärmt sich während der Bremsung nicht unwesentlich.
Bei unserer Anlage haben wir solch eine Bremse an einem 37kW-Motor für ein Waschsieb. (Verhindert das Hüpfen beim Abschalten)
Das funktioniert an sich sehr gut, wenn alles in Ordnung ist.

Kommt es bei Umbauten oder bei der Fehlersuche in 20 Minuten zu mehr als 4 Stopp-Vorgängen, kann sich eine Zwangspause ergeben, weil dem Motor zu warm ist…


----------



## Dr. Vacon (25 Juli 2019)

Das sich entwickelnde Bremsmoment bei DC-Aufschaltung ist auf alle Fälle nicht linear über den Frequenzbereich. Es gibt in Antriebstechnik-Büchern, teils auch bei den Herstellern, entsprechende Kurven. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist ein Optimum so um die 15 Hz. Bei Stillstand wie geschrieben ist nur noch ein kleines Haltemoment, je nach Motor-Restremanenz, übrig.
Wenn Du eh vor hast, Tests zu machen, könntest Du auch mal die Verlust- oder Wobbelbremsung testen (heißt bei jedem Hersteller ein bißchen anders). Allerdings wird bei dieser der Motor noch wärmer verglichen zur DC-Aufschaltung.

Mathias


----------

